# zen2 3DMARK SCORES



## AMF (Jul 15, 2022)

all 3 were run back to back to back   no cpu cooldown times . note boost fequency in screenshots*


----------



## Blaeza (Jul 15, 2022)

It's not fair.  You got the CPU, I got a 1660 super, lol.


----------

